

Cool job. Pre-funding, profitable company, etc etc  - craigmd

So before giving you the HR pitch, I'll tell you that I've been here 2 months and I love it.  I'm heading the mobile division, and I have big projects, get to do creative strategic work, and work with smart people.<p>I met a bunch of people at startup school that were job searching, so I thought I'd post this here.  And I'm putting my personal email on here so that you don't feel like this is a generic job post.<p>Craig@playdom.com<p>Check out www.playdom.com/jobs and let me know what interests you.  We have a lot of positions opening up even beyond what's on there.<p>insert typical spiel...<p>Playdom is looking for bright, energetic Product Managers, Developers, Marketing Experts and Analysts (and more!) to join our social gaming company. We’re a year old, profitable, well-funded, and already boast the #1 app on MySpace as well as a rapidly growing presence on Facebook, iPhone and other platforms. And we’re a fun place to work: Our 99% employee retention rate is testament to our collaborative culture and great work environment.<p>Playdom offers plenty of room for growth and advancement, hyper-competitive salary, full benefits and a solid equity package. Headquartered in downtown Mountain View (right off of the Caltrain), we just opened a San Francisco office in the Soma district. All of our positions are currently full-time, on-site with flexibility for city dwellers to work part time in San Francisco.<p>If you are interested in building the next great technology company in a true startup environment, check out our site at www.playdom.com/jobs.  If something fits, please get in touch!  Feel free to email me atcraig@playdom.com.<p>thanks,<p>Craig dos Santos<p>Mobile Games
Playdom
======
aristus
You are both "well-funded" and "Pre-funding"? 99% retention rate? You've had
100 employees already working for at least one year and only one has left?

~~~
craigmd
the blurb at the bottom is HR speak. We are pre-funding in that we haven't
raised a venture round yet. by well-funded, they probably meant we have money.
We do, because we're profitable.

As for retention, yes, we have 99% retention, but since we're growing so fast,
we don't have 100 people that have been here a year, but we do have over 100
people. Cut it however you want, the point is we have really good retention.
especially compared to our competitors. :)

